# [SOLVED] Huge mistake while overclocking!



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi. I was overclocking a while back, and I made a terrible noob mistake. I was trying to find the perfect voltage to overclock my Athlon 2.2 processor to a stable 2.6. I accomplished this before, but reset it, due to heat issues. I got a much better heatsink/fan and wanted to try again. All of my overclocking abilities come from the bios on the motherboard. I'd try a voltage, restart, and (if it failed to boot) take the cmos battery out to reset it. I'd done this about 6 times and got kind of lazy. So, I decided that I didn't need to turn off/unplug the PSU. Well, the first time I reset after I decided I was too good to have to unplug the PSU, I dropped the cmos battery on the graphics card and it leaned against the motherboard. I immediately yanked the cord out the wall and tried to restart... but to no avail. Now I have a custom built PC that just sits on a desk, I have to use my laptop... with Vista... Anyway, I'm finally ready to start rebuilding it, but wanted to see if anyone had any ideas on want the problem might be. I feel it's smarter to get some ideas, than to just start replacing everything. I figure it's a short, but not sure where. There're no obvious shorts anywhere in case and I tried a different graphics card, so it's not the graphics card, or at least not JUST the graphics card... I even took apart the PSU to check for shorts and checked the output with a volt meter, so I'm pretty sure it's not that, either. So, let the flood gates open! If you have any, and I mean ANY, ideas... Let me know! Thanks in advance for any/all replies!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Huge mistake while overclocking!*

I would expect to need a new motherboard


if its less than 3 years old RMA to the manufacturer


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Huge mistake while overclocking!*

Thanks for the reply, Linderman! I'll look into getting a new motherboard, since I was going to start there, anyway... Well, either that or the cpu, which are both relatively inexpensive. Of course, I'd like to hear everyone's ideas, so keep them coming!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Huge mistake while overclocking!*

the cpu is the toughest part in a computer IMHO I would start with mobo


----------



## chrispm84 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Huge mistake while overclocking!*

Well, they don't make my motherboard, anymore... It's an AMD socket 939, and we all know what happened with that little screw-up... I'm looking at motherboard alternatives, at the moment. I'm thinking maybe a Phenom motherboard, but regardless, I've got the info that I was looking for, so I'll consider this problem solved. Thanks again, Linderman!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not give up on that socket 939 system / you could get an asus A8N-Sli deluxe off ebay used for about $80.00 with a little patience


----------

